# Buy in the US, LA & cruise to Australia 2008



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all, Aussies Lizzie and I (Roger) have just purchased a Jeanneau 45 in LA, now to register the yacht as an Aust vessel for Int cruising.
Will depart for Honolulu in about October, then time our run for Tahiti to miss the cyclone season down south, then its slow down time until Fiji where we will stay for 9 months (Max permit time - just been reviewed by the Fiji gov't from 3 months).
As we will not leave the US mainland until October we have to leave the US within 3 months and then reenter (So we are told), so its off to Mexico, Ensenada, for 2 days and then return to LA and reenter, then apply for a 12 month US cruising visa.
This appears to be the way it works - still dotting the 'i's' on all this.

Hopefully friends will crew with us.

If anyone has any thoughts or comment on the above we would love to hear them.

Roger. Paloma Blanca.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Roger...Welcome! The usual route for the south pacific is south to the Marquesas and then across due to prevailing winds. I've always been under the impression that it is impossible to get to Polynesia from Hawaii directly...but am ready to be corrected by someone who has done it. Have you scoped this route out in terms of sailing directions?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Honolulu to Polynesia*

The sailing for this passage during Feb would appear to be cracked sheets to broad reaching in the main, lighter breezes until south of Honolulu.
A shorter voyage from LA to Hawaii than Cabo San Lucas to the Marquesas, the gamble is the light breezes to the north and perhaps an equal time spent at sea !.
Roger.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".
Go to the Marquesas from LA take about 28 days and much nicer sail, or your looking at 25 days LA to Honolulu and then 22 days to Papeete. You will have to beat to get to the Marquesas.


----------



## SailorBC (Apr 21, 2007)

Roger! Enjoy your trip, be safe. The weather up in the PNW is cool and wet, and a nice low latitude sail sounds good right now!

All the best, 
Jay


----------

